
Is fund provided by Y Combinator only for US Citizen? what about ideas coming from outside of US, is Y combinator interested? - bumberboey

======
zaidf
I am certain that ideas from non-US citizens are considered too.

------
jmw
There were groups in past batches of founders which were non-US citizens.

------
rms
All are welcomed, but you've gotta get the visa by yourself.

